# Yo busqué todos los trabajos y ninguno me resultaba



## gemacarmenmed

Saludos. Este es un texto de un escritor del estado Lara, Venezuela, _El Caimán de Sanare_, quien tiene una manera muy propia de narrar, ya que escribe como se habla en esos lugares. En este párrafo nos dice: Yo busqué todos los trabajos y ninguno me resultaba porque no me daban la base, quedaba debiendo. *Jui *escobero (hacedor de escobas), *jui* comerciante, compraba huevos por *to' esos* caseríos. Cargaba la sinfonía, les tocaba un *valsecito* y me daban la *comía*.
Mi pregunta es cómo se pueden traducir todos esos modismos. Esta es mi propuesta, Gracias. 

Eu procurei todos os trabalhos e nenhum me resultava porque não me davam a base, ficava devendo. fui escobero (hacedor de escobas), fui comerciante, comprava ovos por todos esses caseríos. Carregava a sinfonía, tocava-lhes um valsecito e davam-me a comida


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fui fabricante de vassouras, fui comerciante, comprava ovos por todos esses povoados. Caprichava na música, tocava uma valsa/valsinha e me davam comida.


----------



## Lorena993

Acho que eu trocaria o "me resultava" pelo "e nenhum dava certo"


----------



## gemacarmenmed

Gracias a todos, muy acertados sus comentarios.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Según la RAE *sinfonía *es nombre de instrumento musical -acepción 4- (por aquí se referiría a una zanfoña) que puede ser distinto según los lugares. Así *cargar la sinfonía *sería en português *pegar no instrumento*.


----------



## gemacarmenmed

Muchas gracias, me da más luces ahora.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Según la RAE *sinfonía *es nombre de instrumento musical -acepción 4- (por aquí se referiría a una zanfoña) que puede ser distinto según los lugares. Así *cargar la sinfonía *sería en português *pegar no instrumento*.



'_Sanfona_' em português.


----------



## Nanon

Haciendo eco a la observación de Carfer, ocurrióseme (¡epa!) que la _sinfonía _podía ser el _acordeón_. De hecho, a este tipo de carpeta se le conoce como "archivador (de) sinfonía" en Venezuela, por lo que se deduce que _sinfonía _puede haberse usado como nombre popular. Y _sanfona _también es el nombre popular que se le da al acordeón en algunas partes de Brasil. No creo que pueda tratarse de una viola de rueda (zanfona, zanfoña, chifonía...), ya que no me imagino tan clásico instrumento entre las manos de un vendedor ambulante del siglo XX (léase la biografía del Caimán de Sanare).

Y ya me imagino al narrador yendo de caserío en caserío, cargando con su instrumento.

PD - Sobre los modismos del Estado Lara conozco relativamente poco, con la notoria excepción del famoso _"na'guará" _(expresión de admiración). Pero el resto de la frase se entiende.


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> Y _sanfona _también es el nombre popular que se le da al acordeón en algunas partes de Brasil



E creio que o mesmo sucedia em Portugal, pelo menos foi com o acordeão (também frequentemente designado por '_concertina_' na zona onde cresci) que sempre identifiquei a '_sanfona_'. Contudo, a sanfona propriamente dita, isto é, a viola de roda, foi popular em Portugal até aos finais do século XIX e daí que há que ter algum cuidado quanto ao significado real do termo no contexto português.


----------



## gemacarmenmed

Tomaré en cuenta todos sus comentarios tan útiles. Gracias.


----------



## zema

Nanon said:


> Haciendo eco a la observación de Carfer, ocurrióseme (¡epa!) que la _sinfonía _podía ser el _acordeón_. De hecho, a este tipo de carpeta se le conoce como "archivador (de) sinfonía" en Venezuela, por lo que se deduce que _sinfonía _puede haberse usado como nombre popular. Y _sanfona _también es el nombre popular que se le da al acordeón en algunas partes de Brasil. No creo que pueda tratarse de una viola de rueda (zanfona, zanfoña, chifonía...), ya que no me imagino tan clásico instrumento entre las manos de un vendedor ambulante del siglo XX (léase la biografía del Caimán de Sanare).
> 
> Y ya me imagino al narrador yendo de caserío en caserío, cargando con su instrumento.
> 
> PD - Sobre los modismos del Estado Lara conozco relativamente poco, con la notoria excepción del famoso _"na'guará" _(expresión de admiración). Pero el resto de la frase se entiende.


  Tal vez cargar la sinfonía no fuera tan trabajoso en este caso, a fin de cuentas. Nanon, es evidente que entiendes mucho de música e instrumentos, por lo que creo que te va a ser fácil verificar si esto que pongo tiene algún asidero.

  Googleando un poco veo que hay al menos dos tipos de sinfonías: la sinfonía _de mano_ (acordeón) y la sinfonía _de boca_ (armónica). Parece ser que en Venezuela al decir “sinfonía” es común aludir a la _de boca_, es decir, a la armónica. 

No se pueden poner enlaces a Youtube, pero fijate en la descripción que acompaña al video de nombre “Mónico Márquez y su Grupo Estribillo_El Lagunero”, en el que interpretan un joropo.


----------



## Nanon

De hecho, el acordeón no es tan común en Venezuela como lo es en Colombia, por lo que tu propuesta tiene bastante validez .


----------



## Kutz

Hola:

Yo veo dos razones para que se trate de un acordeón y no de una armónica. En primer lugar, el verbo que utiliza: cargar, para una armónica suena excesivo. Por otro lado, en el vídeo de youtube lo que suena es un joropo y lo que va a interpretar él es un valsecito, al que parece que le pega más un acordeón. 

Para evitar meter la pata, yo aconsejaría la posibilidad de utilizar la propuesta de XiaoRoel, el hiperónimo *instrumento *o indagaría qué instrumento se emplea para tocar valsecitos en Venezuela.


----------



## Nanon

Tu observación también es válida, Kutz. Pero en Venezuela, uno puede usar el verbo _cargar _en vez de _llevar_, por ejemplo cargar una cartera. 
Tal vez alguno de mis contactos del ámbito musical venezolano (al que no pertenezco hace tiempo ya) sepa qué instrumento tocaba el Caimán, puesto que al susodicho ya no se le puede preguntar...


----------

